# Gibt es einen MP3 Splitter als Freeware?



## saibot (1. August 2006)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem kostenlosen Programm um mp3´s aufzuteilen. Es braucht sonst keine weiteren Funktionen zu haben. Bisher hab ich bei google nur_ "mp3 splitter" _und _"direct wav mp3 splitter joiner"_ entdeckt, und diese beiden sind leider nur Shareware... 

Kennt jemand von euch ein echtes FREEware Programm um mp3´s aufzuteilen?

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Stadler33 (1. August 2006)

Ein sehr bekanntes und freies Programm wäre Audacity...


----------



## saibot (2. August 2006)

Dankeschön

Ach, stimmt ja... ok, das hab ich noch nicht getestet. Irgendwie hab ich viel simpler gedacht und suchte nach einem einfachen winzig kleinen Tool, welches wirklich nix anderes macht als mp3´s aufzuteilen, aber wenn das mit Audacity auch geht, dann is ja gut. 

Ansonsten, falls noch jemandem so ein winziges spezielles Tool einfällt, bitte posten.


----------



## pdatrain (2. August 2006)

Ich empfehle MP3cut http://www.mpex.net/info/mp3cut.html


----------

